# white scars release?



## bobahoff (Nov 24, 2011)

Just received my shiny new copy of white dwarf today, had a flick through and found on the back page that the white scars are getting some love next month.

I don't know anything else about it just what I have seen on the back page. Could the white scars be getting their own dex? Or is it just battle missions etc any info would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## spanner94ezekiel (Jan 6, 2011)

I believe they're getting some upgrade sprues and Kor'sarro (on foot) in finecast, like many of the other Chapters, but I don't know about a new codex or battle missions.


----------



## GrizBe (May 12, 2010)

Spanner pretty much nailed it... its just a re-release of the old metals in finecast.


----------



## bobahoff (Nov 24, 2011)

Ah ok just hadn't heard anything about it cheers lads


----------



## BloodAngelZeros (Jul 1, 2008)

I don't think there'll be a white scars codex. Like other mentioned, I think it's just the release of the finecast models. I also think they'll do a campaign scenario like they did with the necron and imperial fist in the issue.


----------



## Archaon18 (Feb 17, 2012)

If they make them a codex youve got 5 space marine chapters already, not including knights, making 7 if you're feeling picky. Yep, probably just models in fine cast


----------



## TheKingElessar (Mar 31, 2009)

Apart from that, the Space Marine Codex already adequately represents the White Scars' Modus Operandi, with no need for branching out. Not like the Iron Hands, who get largely ignored...


----------



## Abomination (Jul 6, 2008)

If the White Scars are literally just receiving a FineCast model and some upgrade sprues I doubt it would take up a WD. Surely they would have something else to focus on or at least put on the current backpage. Unless it's going to be a very slow month. After 5th edition though it really wouldn't surprise me if it was an actual White Scars Codex.


----------



## Sakura_ninja (Apr 29, 2012)

I think it must be allot more than scar bits, unfortunately haven't gw done allot of finecast re releases?


----------



## Barnster (Feb 11, 2010)

Maybe it will be a slow month in preparation for June?


----------



## GrizBe (May 12, 2010)

Its just a finecast re-release of all the old metals still outstanding. White Scars are just not popular enough to warrent their own codex. Theres a list in the May Release thread that shows like thirty old space marines models being redone in finecast.


----------



## TheKingElessar (Mar 31, 2009)

We wouldn't be a month away from a Codex and have had literally no rumours.


----------



## GrizBe (May 12, 2010)

TheKingElessar said:


> We wouldn't be a month away from a Codex and have had literally no rumours.


That too. As much as the rumor mill has shut down, we'd still have had something.


----------



## bobahoff (Nov 24, 2011)

:smoke:Ah you mean like when they did the big lord of the rings release a couple of months back that literally no one mentioned till 2 days before release


----------



## GrizBe (May 12, 2010)

bobahoff said:


> :smoke:Ah you mean like when they did the big lord of the rings release a couple of months back that literally no one mentioned till 2 days before release


Thing is though... no-one gives a crap about Lotr.


----------



## Sakura_ninja (Apr 29, 2012)

GrizBe said:


> Thing is though... no-one gives a crap about Lotr.


Actually its one of my favourite games, not needing many models is really cool, and the models are really good Cus its Perry model quality, plus the rules are really solid but easy to learn, top notch system, plus the movies and books are the best, so the ring release was exciting for me, plus its the only game my uncle truly enjoys playing.

=^.^=


----------



## GrizBe (May 12, 2010)

In the general scale of things I mean. Lotr doesn't even make up about 10% of GW's income I believe.


----------



## Sakura_ninja (Apr 29, 2012)

I'd wanna see to believe, sales figures would vary wildly from country to country, I remember on other forums a year or so ago that LotR was still popular in Europe while 40k was lower while in the UK and US its the opposite.

I recall that being discussed allot, I don't know if its still valid today.

=^.^=


----------



## TheKingElessar (Mar 31, 2009)

I don't have any figures, but my experience tells me that 40k is top dog everywhere GW games are played.


----------



## Sakura_ninja (Apr 29, 2012)

No offence of course, but no figures and just experience isn't really allot of proof sorry, you would need global sales figures for each system, all accessories, books, gift vouchers etc.

Then from that you could judge the income percentages


----------



## TheKingElessar (Mar 31, 2009)

Well, sadly that's not something people outside GW get ready access to. However, if you want other figures, simply check the traffic of all the major GW sites. Check the comparative usage of the LotR boards here versus the 40k ones.

There can be no question that, on a global level, LotR is the least popular GW game.


----------



## Sakura_ninja (Apr 29, 2012)

I still would not take that as evidence enough, like me I would use this board to discuss LotR, but being a low traffic area I don't yet, you get 2 people who think the same that's 2 that don't use it, if 4 think the same, 6, 8 and so on and so on, I would not feel confident enough to make a blanket statement of popularity without knowing the entire European, Asian (including austral Asia), American and British gaming habits


----------



## TheKingElessar (Mar 31, 2009)

Yes, but it isn't unique to this forum. Plus, you will encounter plenty more people online who haven't tried it/didn't like it when they did than not - and while the online contingent may not truly represent the playerbase, you've got to take into account the youth of the system compared to the two others that are 20-ish years older. Naturally, they're more established.


----------



## Sakura_ninja (Apr 29, 2012)

Well the original point was that it might make up less than 10% of gw profits, I personally do not believe this, yes in the UK it may be the lowest earning system, but I think its profits are more than 10%, that dubious label I still think is gw accessories, afterall I've never seen gw dice or tape measures ever used in any gw or gaming store, so they must make up a pathetic amount of profits, unless they bundle them with tools and paints.


----------



## TheKingElessar (Mar 31, 2009)

I'm pretty sure they do actually. I would be dubious of 10% myself, but 40k must be over 50% alone.


----------

